# Colours



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone know what colours we can expect to get the new Mk3 TT in? all the same colours as now with a few new ones do we think?


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

Quote from Audi press release on 3rd March

"The new Audi TT offers a far more distinct and colorful range of colors than its predecessor. There are 11 exterior colors, one of which is exclusively for the S line. Seven of the colors in the range are new for the TT, and two of these are completely new for Audi: Nano Gray and Tango Red. There are also two additional paints available for the TTS - crystal-effect Panther Black and the highly expressive Sepang Blue."


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

11 coulours, one s-line exclusive.

I think we can guess the s-line exclusive is Misano due to the s-line launch model
That leaves 10 other colours, 7 new to TT.
Therefore it means 3 colours carried over - white, black and silver?

Of the 7 new colours there's the nano grey and Tango red so that leave 5 audi colours not currently on the TT. What will those be :? 
5 varying shade of grey no doubt :roll:


----------



## TT_Tim (Mar 14, 2014)

According to audiworld:

Seven new exterior colors
A total of 11 exterior colors are available for the new Audi TT; seven of these are new colors for the TT and three in particular deserve a mention: Tango Red metallic is an intense, vibrant red that emphasizes the contours of the Coupé particularly well, Nano Gray metallic is clean and pure, while Vegas Yellow screams sportiness. Daytona Gray metallic is available exclusively for the S line, an optional exterior package that makes the design of the bumpers, air intakes, single-frame grille, sills and rear diffuser even sharper and sportier.


----------



## TT_Tim (Mar 14, 2014)

The audiworld "New Audi TT: Emotive Technology" article is a worthwhile read:
http://www.audiworld.com/articles/new-audi-tt/


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TT_Tim said:


> The audiworld "New Audi TT: Emotive Technology" article is a worthwhile read:
> http://www.audiworld.com/articles/new-audi-tt/


Good read! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 53065 (Nov 27, 2010)

The audiworld article refers to the TT TDi only coming with manual transmission and front wheel drive at launch. Do we expect automatic and quattro to be launch options?

Simon


----------



## dcoulter19 (Sep 10, 2013)

igotone said:


> TT_Tim said:
> 
> 
> > The audiworld "New Audi TT: Emotive Technology" article is a worthwhile read:
> ...


Agree! Quite good to compare against the mk2 and even the mk1 in some cases


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Daytona grey gonna look amazing I recon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

